# Help with engine cleaner



## Andyroo86

Hi all,

I've got some problems with an engine bay cleaner, or rather, a cleaner a previous owner has used, and I've been recommended to ask you guys about it. It looks like they've gone at it with something pretty aggressive because it's left run marks down the sides of the intake manifold and blobs on the top. They're slightly lighter in colour and only really noticeable close up, but I'd really like to get rid of them. Typical degreasers and even acid wheel cleaners don't seem to do anything. Anyone seen anything like this before and know how to rectify it?

Here's a pic:










Thanks!

Andrew


----------



## cossiecol

Andyroo86 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've got some problems with an engine bay cleaner, or rather, a cleaner a previous owner has used, and I've been recommended to ask you guys about it. It looks like they've gone at it with something pretty aggressive because it's left run marks down the sides of the intake manifold and blobs on the top. They're slightly lighter in colour and only really noticeable close up, but I'd really like to get rid of them. Typical degreasers and even acid wheel cleaners don't seem to do anything. Anyone seen anything like this before and know how to rectify it?
> 
> Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Andrew


It looks like whoever has used the cleaner has let it dry, I don't think putting more cleaner on this will make a difference


----------



## Andyroo86

cossiecol said:


> It looks like whoever has used the cleaner has let it dry, I don't think putting more cleaner on this will make a difference


Thanks for the reply! Do you think that's it then? Is it unfixable?


----------



## Scotie

If you have any or can get hold of some Autosmart G101, give that a shot, dilute it about 20-25%


----------



## Pittsy

If the texture is smooth it might be worth trying a abrasive polish of some kind, obviously start with a finishing polish then work up as required.

A mate at work left some wheel cleaner on for too long and had similar marks on his wheels, a polish soon sorted it out but obviously that was a clearcoat finish.


----------



## Andyroo86

Scotie said:


> If you have any or can get hold of some Autosmart G101, give that a shot, dilute it about 20-25%


Thank you, I'll give that a try.



Pittsy said:


> If the texture is smooth it might be worth trying a abrasive polish of some kind, obviously start with a finishing polish then work up as required.
> 
> A mate at work left some wheel cleaner on for too long and had similar marks on his wheels, a polish soon sorted it out but obviously that was a clearcoat finish.


It's a rough texture unfortunately


----------



## Andyroo86

So in my desperation I went to Sainsbury's and bought some own brand APC (this stuff: https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/g...ers/sainsburys-all-purpose-cleaner--citrus-1l)

It was pretty thick, so I smeared it on neat and left for a few minutes, agitated with a brush then rinsed off and dried.

The results:










Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Yellowdog

Well done! Now, give the rest of the bay some love


----------



## Andyroo86

Yellowdog said:


> Well done! Now, give the rest of the bay some love


Thanks! Got to work out what to do with those little corrosion spots now...


----------



## [email protected]

Good work. What happens is as the product dries out the water evaporates leaving a more concentrated chemical that causes the damage.


----------



## camerashy

That’s a great end result Andy


----------



## BeadKing13

What a fantastic end result considering the product used here. Nice one! :thumb:


----------



## steelghost

Andyroo86 said:


> Thanks! Got to work out what to do with those little corrosion spots now...


Bilt Hamber Hydrate 80 :thumb:


----------



## 4x4fourth

I think you can just buy some cleaner here https://www.forth4x4.co.uk


----------



## streaky

Excellent result Andy! Glad you got it cleaned up.


----------

